# BUSPAR - Buspirone



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

id you have some good experience with Buspar? It seems safe....

Jen :shock:


----------



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

So, nobody tried Buspar, or it's too weak to even talk about it?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Buspar did nothing for me. Grant it, I didn't take it very long but can't say anything good or bad about it.


----------



## Prometheus_00 (Mar 4, 2006)

same here, no effect whatsoever


----------



## Zucchini (May 29, 2006)

Allure said:


> id you have some good experience with Buspar? It seems safe....
> 
> Jen :shock:


Buspar is not anymore used much in psychiatry. Didnt work for me at all. It may have some effects: it can reduce some ssri or snri meds bad effects such as weakening of libido. it can also boost antidepressants and make them more effective. expensive and definately better alternatives in psychiatric meds depending on what symptoms you want to remove/diminish.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

The problem with Buspar is that if you've used benzos(Xanax, Ativan etc) in the past Buspar won't seem all that effective.


----------

